# Galvez Bay Navigational Hazard - Hull Wrecker



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

With the abnormal extreme low tides ( - ft or more) this pass week end , I discovered a major Hull Wrecker just west of the Houston Shipping Channel. It is in 9 ft at the time and looked to be a container that was dropped off a ship. As I was getting a cloder look, my hull on the stern side went aground . I was at least 15 ft away and crawling.

This was while is was calm, an hour later SW winds came at 15 kt. It would be out of site by the swells. 

I will conatct the Coast Guard on this, besides being a hull wrecker, it could pretty much end a family life. 


Latitude: 29° 28.864 N
Longitude: 94° 52.386 W


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

guess yall seen this already ? ... .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It needs a pvc marker with reflective tape on it before someone gets hurt. 


-mac-


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sunken boat*

That is an old oystering boat that sunk in the winter of '05 or '06 I believe. There were two persons on board at the time. One did not make it. I still have it marked, however I still try to avoid running that area, especially in the dark. It was way out of the water for the longest time.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It needs a pvc marker with reflective tape on it before someone gets hurt.
> 
> -mac-


X2.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ouch that thing looks friggin dangerous!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it shows up on google maps also...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

That could ruin a trip in a hurry. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Lets hope people know about it, thats on the way to Top water Grill right there in San Leon...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, I finally took a closer look too on the Navionic App.. A few feet off..

Regardless, I like to get this thing removed, blown up or marked . Coasties have not returned the call yet.. 

After the water level return, this will be even harder to mark.. Like i said, I was around 15 ft or more and my stern hull went on top from the NW section of the wreck..rrrr


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Garmin Map source shows it as a wreck and "awash". Here's a couple more looks at it off the charts


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It should be marked with a piling and marker if it's on the charts as a wreck.

Hope the CC does something about it; that thing could ruin a boat.

TH


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

At least two new unmarked hazards have been noted in the past week
This one/
Latitude: 29° 28.864 N
Longitude: 94° 52.386 W 

and the wellhead in N TBay from Eastman. 

Oughta be a 2Cool sticky for these things in the meantime.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, sticky is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## nofish (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Capt. Dave. I think you saved someone a lot of heartache if not someone getting seriously hurt. 

I plugged in the coords and it looks like Hurricane Ike Wreck # 8 on the Hook and Line Maps. I wonder how much more stuff is hanging out there. We really do need a separate forum (sticky)to post Nav Hazards when they are discovered.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

it is a oyster boat, like capt. lynn stated. has been there for some years now. all abandoned vessels should be reported to the general land office, not the gc. i am sure glo knows about this one.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

I entered the coordinates given and it measures to be about 180' off per my Navionics P+ chip. Glad to have spot on numbers for this one, thanks again Dave.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you or Capt Lynn reported it to the glo ? This hazard usually will be submerged just under the water line... If glo knows about it it should of been removed on 2008. The Galvez derelict vessel and structure project is not completed from what I read.. Probably lack of funds..... Wonder why they are leaving it ?

http://www.glo.texas.gov/what-we-do...jects/derelict-structure-vessel-clean-up.html

To report an abandoned or submerged vessel contact the closest Oil Spill Prevention and Response field office. Ask to speak to the Derelict Vessel Coordinator. Find here the field office closest to the location of the vessel.

http://www.glo.texas.gov/what-we-do/caring-for-the-coast/field-offices/index.html

GLO Local Office 
Permit Service Center 
TAMU - Galveston 
200 Seawolf Parkway 
Galveston, Texas 77554-1675

P.O. Box 1675 
Galveston, Texas 77553-1675 
409.741-4057 
Toll-Free: 1.866-894.7664 
Fax: 409.741.4010


capt. david said:


> it is a oyster boat, like capt. lynn stated. has been there for some years now. all abandoned vessels should be reported to the general land office, not the gc. i am sure glo knows about this one.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't bother calling local Galvez number unless you want a permit. Call Austin

General Land Office
Coastal Resources 
1-800-998-4456 press 8 
512-475-0773


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I left a voice mail for my contact at the GLO on derelict boats. When he calls, I will update everyone here.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, Bill Grimes from the GLO called and they are now aware of this sunken boat. It has to be put out for bids and such to be removed. The process has started. He's the same guy that got the graveyard at Dickinson Bayou cleaned up.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Great job guys. Thank you.


----------



## charliefoxtrot (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a 20foot joint of PVC pipe and some orange tape to make a streamer to be able to make a temporary marker for this hazard?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, thanks for the info. Thank you.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*thanks Dave*

Thanks Dave.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Dave on the spot, seen that thing last month after fishing Todds. I'ld give you some green but it don't mean nothing no more, high five to you Dave.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well Thanks.. This freak-en hull wrecker will be gone at some time.. avoid it till then..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I heard from the GLO again this morning. They are actively working on it. With fall approaching, it's going to be an even bigger concern with the traditional low tides that happen following the passage of cold fronts. If anyone wants to run me out there in their boat, I would be more than happy to help mark it. I can't get anywhere near it in mine. I have a slide hammer we can use to drive the PVC in the bottom with. The PVC is on me.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Brine Jake said:


> At least two new unmarked hazards have been noted in the past week
> This one/
> Latitude: 29° 28.864 N
> Longitude: 94° 52.386 W
> ...


Does anyone know the Lat/Lon for the wellhead in Trinity


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mont said:


> I heard from the GLO again this morning. They are actively working on it. With fall approaching, it's going to be an even bigger concern with the traditional low tides that happen following the passage of cold fronts. If anyone wants to run me out there in their boat, I would be more than happy to help mark it. I can't get anywhere near it in mine. I have a slide hammer we can use to drive the PVC in the bottom with. The PVC is on me.


Mont,

Passes by it on Sat.. still there unmarked.. Pending on how its shadowed, the structure is hard to see when you are cruising and if its dark or low light or etc ....

Anybody out that way can lend Mont a ride out. there to post a PVC ? He volunteered and has the PVC and the driver and the muscle. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYMC (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sticky*

Did a navigational hazard sticky ever get done? Would be 2cool to go to one place to find the coordinates for these dangerous things.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Dave, who did you call in the coast guard? It doesn't fall under thr salvage policy, all we can pretty much do is put out a local notice to mariners and pass it up so it can br updated on the charts.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

CGKing said:


> Dave, who did you call in the coast guard? It doesn't fall under the salvage policy, all we can pretty much do is put out a local notice to mariners and pass it up so it can br updated on the charts.


Mont has a better contact. My calls were relayed.

Wish a local boater san leon area could take Mont out there and mark em. I will try to hook up with Mont as well or put a red/white jug on it..

General Land Office
Coastal Resources 
1-800-998-4456 press 8 
512-475-0773


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

For now cant someone just drive a 1" pvc next to it with reflective tape on it? All you need is a block of wood and a hammer if the bottom is soft. How deep is it there?

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For now cant someone just drive a 1" pvc next to it with reflective tape on it? All you need is a block of wood and a hammer if the bottom is soft. How deep is it there?
> 
> -mac-
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Close to 8 ft pending on tide. I went and got close to it about 15 ft or so and ended up running aground and putting a nice slice in my hull ..  NExt time I was feeching solo and klever still has a hard time netting and steering da boat.. I'm sure there is a local Capt or Mariner that help. One way or another its going to get marked / removed. TnT or some under water flamethrowers will do the trick quick n less $$


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I see, it needs to be marked in more than one spot, one at each corner huh...i guess its pretty rough out in the open bay and tough to do on your own.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

well did u atleast try fishing it before u took pictures?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> With the abnormal extreme low tides ( - ft or more) this pass week end , I discovered a major Hull Wrecker just west of the Houston Shipping Channel. It is in 9 ft at the time and looked to be a container that was dropped off a ship. As I was getting a cloder look, my hull on the stern side went aground . I was at least 15 ft away and crawling.
> 
> This was while is was calm, an hour later SW winds came at 15 kt. It would be out of site by the swells.
> 
> ...


Captain Dave: Thank you for letting us know~!! :smile:


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll ride out there with anyone who wants to mark it. I fish that area when it is calm enough for my 17' boat but have not seen it. PM me.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jeffm66 said:


> I'll ride out there with anyone who wants to mark it. I fish that area when it is calm enough for my 17' boat but have not seen it. PM me.


Good Deal.. :wink: PM Mont ..He has the PVC and the driver.

Now.. to schedule a calm day with Mont...lol


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

Did the wreck get marked?

If not, I can put the boat in the water today or tomorrow and take Mont/someone out to get it done.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have not been able to get out there.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

No pbc. Just metal still. Thanks.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

It is still there got me yesterday morning about 6am, tore up the rub rail and a little glass damage. Luckily I was only going about 7 MPH.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dang, Glad that was all what happened. GLO was suppose to tke care of it. Guess they did not.. 

Lets get it marked asap.. I know its about a 30 ft submerged piece. When I was next to it I got up on it it from a about a 20 ft distance away from the visible section.

Its BS that the IKE clean up did not get it or any other effort.. . Its not a natural hazard.. 


Just need a little tnt planted and blow that sucker up .

Thanks for bringing back to Attention !


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't hardly go out that way but good lookin out. Thanks


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

That s good summer fishing spott do you have gps quardantes numbers i used to fish it lost numbers


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

Does the coast guard remove stuff like that or just mark it?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt sharky said:


> That s good summer fishing spott do you have gps quardantes numbers i used to fish it lost numbers


Pot licker it's no longer a good fishing spot lol.
Good heads up repost it should always be a reminder.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

2.45 miles at approx 114 degrees. Seems that spot shows up on google earth. 
There is something showing there as well . I can not wait to get home and see if I have that marked on my boat and 2nd where is it with respect to the noisy 
gas well ( has tones about ever 30 seconds ) . I have a path that I have been 
using from the south end of redfish to the gas well. to get past the east west reef over there. I am glad your safe and thank you for reporting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

People are still hitting it and no one has marked it? That is ridiculous.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

that entire area east of Todds Dump is littered with hazards, has been as long as I'm been fishing Galveston. I hug redfish island when leaving out of Eagle Point and making the 10 mile crossing into East or Trinity.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am going to try and mark it this weekend before I take my boat to get it fixed. The water is 8-10' there ?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Come on ya'll that sunk oyster boat has been there for awhile (years). It is off of marker 51. Ran that area almost everyday for over 25years. Without a GPS. Only thing I ever hit was a submerged pipe in the a lease at about 30mph and a submerged piling in Trinity. It is not that bad.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks to be a bit further south than the toned gas well. 
this should have shown up on your gps/fishfinder


----------



## WateRfowLFisHinG (Feb 10, 2015)

The bad thing is the old gas well s that were moved north and west of redfish last yr I have gone through there three times on low tide and seen 6-12" pipes sticking out on low tide. The USCG need s to make sure they properly remove these wells.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Checked the fish finder, there is many obstructions in that area and that wreck shows as you zoom into that area. Same location as old chart picture shown above.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Just an FYI.. Not all wrecks on the NOAA charts are existing and not all are just below waterline to wreck your boat or your life . Some of these get marked, but then someone later removes the marker to keep it too them selves.

Here are a few more from the past that have not been cleaned up and are on the charts. They are just about 1 ft below waterline on a regular high tide.

Glad some of the new peeps and some Ol Salts are taking awareness.:ac550:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4340332#post4340332

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=11453529#post11453529


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Captain Dave that is correct . It appears that the majority of marked wrecks around Kemah and clear lake channel are cleaned up. I have visited many of them trying to learn how to use my sonar. The bottom of galveston is very void of features unless you cross a ship channel. There are places around
eagle point that have tons of feature but I prefer to stay clear of them.
I did scan the outer southern edges of redfish and was surpized at how
void it was of feature, basically steep slope down to 8 feet. 
My best mark was out on the liberty ship out of freeport and under the bridge at taylor lake near Nasa. Thank you again for great marks and knowledge.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I saved this on my google earth waypoints file and will put it in my gps this afternoon. You might save a 2cooler a boat or a life!! greenies to you!!


----------

